# Best areas for families to rent in or near Ebisu, Shibuya special ward?



## BenderATL86

I've recently been offered a job working for a company in Ebisu, Shibuya. My office will be inside the Yebisu Garden Palace.

Where should I look for housing for my family that will be affordable, safe, and close to my office or the nearest station?

Also, would an apartment be my best option?

I'm looking for a 3LDK or maybe a 3LK place. 

My budget is around 250,000 yen a month.


----------



## larabell

Ebisu itself is nice, as are Hiroo and Naka-meguro (both one stop in either direction along the Hibiya line). The budget for a 3LDK may be tight in those areas but it's worth looking. The Hibiya line connects through to the Toyoko line and if you go a bit further out along that line there's Jiyugaoka (I've heard many expats live there) and Den-en-chofu. The latter has more single-family homes but that's a fairly expensive area. I'd focus on apartments (concrete "mansions" at that level), especially if you're only going to be here for a few years.

Ebusu Garden Place is quite a hike from Ebisu station but it's all covered and has a moving sidewalk. But it might be worth looking for something in that general area. Not being right on top the station might get you a decent price and you're probably going to be commuting between your home and your office far more than going to other places in Tokyo. There's a residential tower right in Garden Place that might be worth looking into.


----------

